# Sir Vape: Look what just landed :)



## Sir Vape (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (6/10/14)

Erm, I likes ... what is it?


----------



## Necris (6/10/14)

You have my attention


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 12665



Very very impressive. Needs details Bro. Spec n price 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (6/10/14)

@Marzug 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sir-vape-the-vapor-wood-aka-the-woody.5799/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Nice write up and very well priced. You don't get high powered devices for that price. Definitely going to do some more research and revert back 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (6/10/14)

Considering im happy at 0.8 dual and 1.2 single..its perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (6/10/14)

Can you post an actual pic of the mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/10/14)

Also a review on it here


----------

